

Ask HN: Any advice for attending a trade show? - chriswright1664

I&#x27;m taking my startup (www.partnerpulse.co) to a trade show next month (Microsoft WPC in Houston). Every attendee (40,000) is a potential user of the site. I&#x27;m going to spread the word, network, and get feedback.<p>I have no stand, and it is just me going.<p>I have some meetings lined up, I have leaflets and business cards, and plans to walk the floor networking.<p>Any other advice on how a small fish can make a big splash at such a show? What works well, on a budget?
======
ada1981
I help a lot of my coaching clients with this sort of thing.. Here are some
simple, proven strategies. Identify the coolest people you can and host your
own dinner. Give it a relevant name if you want, something cool and relevant.
When you meet people you'd like to build a relationship with, invite them. Get
10-20 people and build the relationships. You'll be the hub and seen as the
connector and value adder. Variations of this include after parties, morning
yoga sessions, even unofficial breakout sessions. Also, take advantage of the
press at the event and introduce yourself / visit and leave something in the
press room (you could even send food / coffee care of your company to the
press room). Also, you could go as press and interview people you'd like to
build a relaionship with and then publish an article about them on your
company blog or if you have a column somewhere. Ask great questions during
public sessions and be sure to introduce yourself and company -- this alone
can be amazing. I once asked a question "so just last week my blog was named
top 25 in the world by TIME, and I'd love to know some tips to best leverage
that." After the talk, I was flooded with people who wanted to talk to me and
do business - they wouldn't have known me otherwise. Keep your eye out for
possible joint venture partners -- find the people who seem to be kicking ass
and get to know them and build a relationship.

